# Turbo C++ 3.0 Download



## a_to_z123 (Nov 14, 2007)

What I want to know is that from where can I download that old Turbo C++ Compiler 3.0?

My friends do have that compiler but all of them are not the proper installs...

I want the original Installer file that the company launched.

Is there any website that provides the download? I searched on the web but didn't get any satisfactory results.

Please help!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 14, 2007)

^ Well Turbo C++ 3.0 is not a free compiler.. So u can find it easily.. more than that TC++ 5.5 ruled out 3.0.. 

So try an good and free alernative called.. Dev C++ here

*www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html


----------



## raksrules (Nov 15, 2007)

May be you can try www.planet-source-code.com
you can use Edit Plus software which has an embedded C/C++ compiler. It is basically a text editor used for editing Java/C etc code units.


----------



## nix (Nov 15, 2007)

i have it... give me your email id..will mail it to you...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 24, 2008)

Oy.. .thats warez. Reported.


----------

